# Face chart Help Please ;)



## heatherbear03 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Ladies..ok, does anyone know how to get "erase" lines on a face chart to make the lips a smaller shape?  One of the example face charts that was sent to our counter has a smaller shape lip....so we were trying to figure out how to do that ourselves..white out turns out too grey on the paper?? Any ideas....

And any other face chart insider tricks would be so great...I am just learning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thanks Ladies!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jan 10, 2008)

We used to use white-out pens...if regular white out is turning gray, try the "bright white" color


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 11, 2008)

why would you do that?


----------



## heatherbear03 (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't know...it's just fun to change things up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  LOL! We just happened to  notice that the lips on one of the N collection looks had more narrow lips so we thought we would try it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm going to get one of the bright white pens! thanks for the info!


----------



## cthea (Feb 10, 2008)

I do a lot of painting and block printing. When a mistake has dried, I use a razor blade/ exacto knife to scratch off the offending mark. It mars the fibers of the paper, but gets rid of the junk.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah we do white out pens as well at work.


----------

